# Best and worst Christmas present you ever got from a loved one?



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Christmas is upon us and I feel a tad melancholy so I thought maybe some humor could make me feel better and perhaps others could chime in.

Worst Christmas gift ever? A dish towel from my in-laws and a trio of scrub sponges. Yup, you heard that right. Hubby got a $900 leather jacket from Nordstrom, I got cleaning products. A few weeks later, another gift arrives for me with a card that said "so sorry we didn't include this in the gift we sent you". I opened it up and it was a 4 inch high carved warthog. WTH?! They had recently been to South Africa and I guess they bought this there. 

Best gift ever? A dress my Grandfather bought me out of the then Sears catalogue. I was 8 and he gave it to me on Christmas Eve for me to wear that night for Christmas Eve church service. It was to date, the most beautiful dress I have ever seen. I actually still have that dress, 31 years later. It was magical.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

WORST present ever was a Christmas card she gave me a year into her affair when I thought it was over after a one time thing.

It was very mushy and sentimental--and total crap.

She was fully immersed in vile behavior at the time.

Yet I didn't realize it then. When I got it from her I was very happy, so happy I stashed it in a drawer.

I ran across it a couple years ago after I knew the truth.

It's beyond me to understand how someone can behave as she did and still write such a card. Poisonous, just poisonous a card.

Best present? Can't recall right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> WORST present ever was a Christmas card she gave me a year into her affair when I thought it was over after a one time thing.
> 
> It was very mushy and sentimental--and total crap.
> 
> ...


Wow, Michzz, I am so sorry. That's awful. I was trying to find humor in my dishtowel/scrub sponge/warthog gift but I guess I failed miserably. Your gift hands down wins.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

FutureMP said:


> Worst gift... My CUNextTuesday of an aunt gave me cheap overnight baggage when I was a teen and while I was having family problems. It was so bad at times I had to leave home and she said that since I was on the go so much, here's some new bags as my old luggage would probably wear out soon enough. She's still miserable as ever but I'm a kabillion times happier.
> 
> Best gift ever would have to be a system for my first car, which included a remote control. I loved my car as it was my means of independence, escaping and getting away from it all. I used to go for long drives and just listen to the music, change stations with the remote while in a reclining position.


Hey, that reminded me of something my Grandfather bought me for Christmas when I was 7. A Hotwheels race track!! Yes, it was the old school kind that didn't have batteries or anything. You had to literally click all the track pieces together with these rubber hinges and the actual crank to launch the cars was what I can imagine was a hydraulic system but not nearly as sophisticated. The track was a figure eight and if you cranked the knob to hard, the cars would never make it around the bend and launch right off the track. 
Wow, great memories, thank you for that Future.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Christmas is upon us and I feel a tad melancholy so I thought maybe some humor could make me feel better and perhaps others could chime in.
> 
> Worst Christmas gift ever? A dish towel from my in-laws and a trio of scrub sponges. Yup, you heard that right. Hubby got a $900 leather jacket from Nordstrom, I got cleaning products. A few weeks later, another gift arrives for me with a card that said "so sorry we didn't include this in the gift we sent you". I opened it up and it was a 4 inch high carved warthog. WTH?! They had recently been to South Africa and I guess they bought this there.
> 
> Best gift ever? A dress my Grandfather bought me out of the then Sears catalogue. I was 8 and he gave it to me on Christmas Eve for me to wear that night for Christmas Eve church service. It was to date, the most beautiful dress I have ever seen. I actually still have that dress, 31 years later. It was magical.


The best: My parents-in-law every year send us a big parcel of X'mas presents. We feel very warm and happy. Usually they buy lots of special Italian food and send to us every X'mas.

The better: Any gift from my husband. 

The worst: ??? no idea.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> The best: My parents-in-law every year send us a big parcel of X'mas presents. We feel very warm and happy. Usually they buy lots of special Italian food and send to us every X'mas.
> 
> The better: Any gift from my husband.
> 
> The worst: ??? no idea.


Italian food for Christmas?!! Swoon, I would die of over eating and sheer love. Fantastic way to go.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Italian food for Christmas?!! Swoon, I would die of over eating and sheer love. Fantastic way to go.


Heheh.. they are Italians. Everytime we go back to Italy, my husband puts back his weights!!! It's very hard to resist Italian food also for me, especially my mother in law's cooking! She's a good Italian mamma!!  Italian mamma is good & kind in everything! Marrying to my husband is probably the only correct thing I have done in my life.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

One year my ex/then h gave me a pair of slippers he'd bought at a 2nd hand store, and they were mens. Nice, huh?

Best? When I was 7 we got 2 guinea pigs for Xmas. It was so cool and such a surprise!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

The worst gift? A dildo. Seriously. My ex (who never bought me a gift for ANY occasion) bought me a damned dildo. It was supposed to be a joke. He said that the size was closest to his. I got news for him. The JOKE is on HIM (not even close in size). Thank goodness he didn't let me open it in front of the kids. Jerk. I never got a freakin' gift (other than a stinkin' robe I could have bought myself) and he gets me a damned dildo. Idiot. He actually freaked out when he'd found out that I used it once. Ha. Ha. and HA. 

The best? My Beatles album that I got when I was 6. LOVED that album! And my Chatty Cathy doll. And my Dancerina doll (she was sooo beautiful!). And my Buffy doll (from the old show "Family Affair"). I couldn't choose between these, so I had to list them all.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

OOOH, I got a Talking Shrinking Violet doll when I was about 5; loved that doll, too. I think the show she was from was "Beanie and the Sea-Sick Sea Serpent." Anyone else remember that show?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> OOOH, I got a Talking Shrinking Violet doll when I was about 5; loved that doll, too. I think the show she was from was "Beanie and the Sea-Sick Sea Serpent." Anyone else remember that show?


Never heard of either..the doll or the show. Maybe it was past my "time"?

My sister had the original Barbie, that she passed on to me. I traded it in for the "new" Barbie that had the ash blonde hair, and twisted at the waist (the newest thing then). I grew up to kick myself over THAT decision, lol!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, I was dying of laughter a few moments ago. I read two guinea pigs and remembered my two, Buckwheat and Peaches and had happy memories about them. Then I get to the dildo gift and choked on Diet Coke for a few moments. 
Major, I know that gift was painful to you but the segway from reading about precious guinea pigs to dildos made me laugh. 
For the record, ALL men think dildos are the same size as they are. Maybe the pocket rocket. Snort.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Okay, I was dying of laughter a few moments ago. I read two guinea pigs and remembered my two, Buckwheat and Peaches and had happy memories about them. Then I get to the dildo gift and choked on Diet Coke for a few moments.
> Major, I know that gift was painful to you but the segway from reading about precious guinea pigs to dildos made me laugh.
> For the record, ALL men think dildos are the same size as they are. Maybe the pocket rocket. Snort.


I was PISSED. I mean seriously...who gets their wife a dildo??? Unless she WANTS one, I guess...I don't know. I can tell you what I REALLY wanted to do with it, and it had nothing to do with me. My passive/aggresive side came out though when I told him I had used it. He nutted. I had my revenge....


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

What if you buy a dildo back? Will he think you want him to use it on himself?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> What if you buy a dildo back? Will he think you want him to use it on himself?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was my ex, and he's long gone now. If I had attached a tape (no CD's back then) of the Village People to it, MAYBE. :rofl:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You should have went with him to the adult store where he got it, and said "I'm not satisfied-got anything bigger?"

My best x-mas gift? This plastic soldier army set that had planes and submarines that actually fired spring-loaded torpedoes! A nostalgia-type toy company makes them today-and wants $400 for them! Pirates! Though, I must say I am tempted...

My worst? A fuzzy purple sweater-and I was in the Army at the time!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

major misfit said:


> My passive/aggresive side came out though when I told him I had used it. He nutted. I had my revenge....


He nutted over you telling him you used the dildo he gave you as a gift?


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

MsLonely;225841 She's a good Italian mamma!! :D Italian mamma is good & kind in everything! Marrying to my husband is probably the only correct thing I have done in my life. :p[/QUOTE said:


> myItalian grandma was the same,best cook ever.and a messy cook
> 
> best present,i cant think of one really. i alway get wonderful things from DH and kids and family.
> 
> i cant think of anything i got that would be considered the worst gift.gotta think more on it:scratchhead:


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> He nutted over you telling him you used the dildo he gave you as a gift?


Absolutely. Complete meltdown. It was supposed to be a "joke", and I still say the joke was on him. 

He was not a well man. An understatement. He had, we shall say..."issues".


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Best - when I was 15 and got a stereo (from Sears) from my mom.

Worst - a matching calculator set from my husband (long story, a long time ago).

But who knows, I may have a new list tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnR617 (Dec 23, 2010)

A model plane! :scratchhead:

I kid you not! A model _freaking _plane! Here I was 32 yrs old at the time - haven't built a model anything since I was 13 and my wife (2nd at the time) telling me I was hard to buy for.

LOL... And I can remember this like it was yesterday - I bought her this Sunbeam bath bubbler thing. Essentially a mat that connected to a pump that blew bubbles up through it. Kind of a spa treatment. She used it nightly until the foam mat separated from the hose... 

Just one of us was paying attention to the othe


----------



## JohnR617 (Dec 23, 2010)

And the best?

My current wife bought me a jukebox! Yeah, it went well in our bar too. Still have it


----------



## 40jane (Dec 8, 2010)

Worst Present: ABSOLUTELY NOTHING from Husband or 2 kids

Best Present: A Leather couch and love seat (guess he made up for)


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry I must said I just received the best X'mas gift from my husband.
As I told him I don't want any gift but I only want his love and passion. He designed a X'mas sexual package for me! Oil body massage, 69 and new positions. I felt so much loved and spoilt in bed for the first time of my marriage!
Best gift ever!  X'mas should come once a week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nnneedshelp (Dec 27, 2010)

Beanie and Cecil I think was the name of the show! i got a giant green Cecil the Sea Serpent that was a stuffed animal and wrapped around my waist and when you pulled the cord it said "I'm coming Beannie Boy!" Sound right?


----------



## nnneedshelp (Dec 27, 2010)

The best, I have a few but this year was one that made me cry. My first gift from my daughter that she put a lot of thought into. It was wonderful! 

Worst, luggage from my now ex, one week before he was found with his girlfriend and filed for divorce. Ironic eh?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

nnneedshelp said:


> Beanie and Cecil I think was the name of the show! i got a giant green Cecil the Sea Serpent that was a stuffed animal and wrapped around my waist and when you pulled the cord it said "I'm coming Beannie Boy!" Sound right?


I'm sorry but my mind went somewhere south when I read this.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beanie and Cecil, and Beanie wore the "Beanie Cap." Yep, that's it! Don't remember that particular doll and yes, it does sound a bit . . . inappropriate for a children's show. But then, maybe it was also for the moms stuck watching the show with their kids? 

Shrinking Violet just said, "I'm Shrinking Violet. Will you play with me?" But I loved that doll! Big and soft!


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Worst present: nothing, literally. My (now ex) husband was too busy sleeping for about three days after a week of meth use. I had to lie to my kids about why daddy wouldn't get up and join us for christmas. When he finally got up at about 6pm on Christmas day, it was to open his presents and proceed to call his brother and complain that he liked what the brother bought the other brother better. Then he went back to bed. Nice huh?

Best: my first christmas with now hubby.... twenty-something bouquets of flowers, he bought out all the roses and kept going. While waiting to pay at one store, a woman commented to him that he had some lucky women in his life, he told her "just one, my wife". That lady's husband got an elbow, and he got a few dirty looks from the men there, hehe. I had a hard time finding a place for all the vases, but my house smelled beautiful!


----------

